# Moving day, moving day



## everafter (Mar 10, 2011)

SBTXH moves the big stuff out of the house today. It is a bittersweet moment. Even though I am the one who is seeking the divorce, (EA with one of many prostitutes he saw) I still love him. I'm already blue. The divorce process is stalled--I am shopping for another attorney, after wasting $$ on one. I'm just trying to keep moving forward...whichever direction that is.


----------



## caughtdreaming (May 30, 2011)

I wish you well today ever. It is a hard day that is for certain. 

Try to focus on the positive today even though the negative and uncertainty of life far out weigh it. Sending good vibes to you


----------



## dojo (Jul 4, 2011)

Just keep on thinking about those prostitutes. It will surely help a lot. It's a VERY PAINFUL moment, but you do deserve better and should receive something better than this junk. Just hang on there, it will get better


----------



## caughtdreaming (May 30, 2011)

dojo said:


> Just keep on thinking about those prostitutes.


hmm. Something I don't know about.

ohhh..Im sorry ever, I missed your divorce thread. I thought it was a spelling mistake, I feel dumb. I get it now.


----------



## Sparkles422 (Jun 3, 2011)

yes focus on why he is lifing heavy furniture. sucks when you betray trust. Don't get a hernia with that couch, love muffin.


----------



## everafter (Mar 10, 2011)

Things went surprisingly well. He pulled up a van that was twice as big as was neccesary. His dad and brother helped and both gave me a hug.
I am rearranging the furniture and it feels kinda good to declutter. I had my sons push the bed back to center instead of there being an extra 5 inches on his side! 
I don't know if I will be able to keep the house, and I don't want to in the long run; it is too much house to keep up by myself. I feel very fortunate that we can afford to physically separate, and aren't bound by the mortgage or housing market unlike some of y'all.
Thanks for the thoughts. I will hold fast to them tonight.


----------



## 52flower (Mar 4, 2011)

Unbeknownst to me, my exH spent over $4K on massage "therapists" who provided happy endings. When he found a good prospect, he moved out with her & eventually moved across the country with her to jointly open & own a "like business". I too, loved him & could not understand what he was doing. It still disgusts me to know their business promotes the prostitution & he is OK with her coming home to him after a days work of hand jobs. They scheme & plan what outfits, words & actions will allure & seduce customers. It's all about money. Yet he denies that he is involved, hides what he does from friends, and acts as if he is honorable & has good values. For too long I kept hoping he would hit the wall & come back crawling for the healthy normalcy we had & the woman who loved him more than anything. In my opinion, your husband won't change & as hard as this break & being alone is, you are better off hanging on to your integrity. It is hard & it is sad, but your current relationship with him seems like it will provide misery instead of happiness for you.


----------



## everafter (Mar 10, 2011)

He did want to come back, claimed he could be "his old self" again. Seems to have reformed, by outward appearances. I think it was because his prostitute "Princess" chose a "rich guy", instead of him. I can't see returning to a relationship where there is no trust. I was being manipulated without realizing it, including his trying to make me have more prostitute behaviors. Still, after being together for for 26 years, it isn't easy.


----------

